# Just got tested to be safe do I still qualify for paid leave?



## Lights (Dec 27, 2020)

Wasn't really feeling any symptoms but still got tested to be safe. Do I qualify for paid leave until I get results? Also what happens when team members don't report that they got tested and are awaiting results because at some places I know they make you sign this paper that if employees don't report promptly about getting tested and getting results they can lose their job.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 27, 2020)

If you weren't exposed or sick, you won't get paid.


----------



## Lights (Dec 27, 2020)

Yetive said:


> If you weren't exposed or sick, you won't get paid.


Thanks!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 27, 2020)

@commiecorvus , lets lock this one down. Kission accomplished.


----------

